# MTX subs vs Kicker subs



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

new to the stero world, help a ***** out latitlow...MTX or Kicker which is overall a better sub? ( I would have posted kicker in my last forum but it slipped my mind, i apoligize) going to put 1 15" in the back of my 1990 coupe deville. just cant decide between MTX sub and Kicker sub?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 12 2007, 02:00 PM~9210156
> *new to the stero world, help a ***** out latitlow...MTX or Kicker which is overall a better sub? ( I would have posted kicker in my last forum but it slipped my mind, i apoligize) going to put 1 15" in the back of my 1990 coupe deville. just cant decide between MTX sub and Kicker sub?
> *


alright bro, this might be a better way of doing things (as compared to thread after thread of what is better then what).

tell us your budget on sub, and for an amp?
what's your target for the system (pure sound quality, pure spl, etc)
are you building your own enclosure or are we going prefab?

then we suggest a sub and an amp for you.
sounds good?


----------



## audionutz07 (Oct 30, 2007)

1- KICKER SOLOBARIC 15'' AND 2K ON POWER WILL BREAK SOMETHING AND PISS ALOT OF PPL OFF


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

before you decide look into these



https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

and these



http://www.soundsplinter.com/


http://www.reaudio.com/



http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/default.asp


here's what one digital designs driver can do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGDvutheD18





it all depends on what kind of bass you like and what kind of boxes you use and doing homework


good box designs http://www.teamtoxicbass.com/design/index.htm





good luck  hope i helped


----------



## jt-type (Apr 6, 2006)

I just got some Mtx and this shit hits, Well i did get the Mtx9512d and Mtx 1501d amp to Power it


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I gota 15'' L7 and a kx850 for sale, $300 for both. They are 3 years old and work perfect :biggrin:


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

dont waste your time looking at that shit street lifer posted i got 2 mxt9500 wit the amp to go wit it and that shit POUNDS in that bac of my cutlass i got a eq and cap hooked up its so much bass i dont know how to post pictures yet or i would show you one 15 would be more then enough


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 25 2008, 03:46 AM~9779692
> *dont waste your time looking at that shit street lifer posted i got 2 mxt9500 wit the amp to go wit it and that shit POUNDS in that bac of my cutlass i got a eq and cap hooked up its so much bass i dont know how to post pictures yet or i would show you one 15 would be more then enough
> *


LOL, guess you dont know shit either... welcome.. hopefully you learn something during your stay


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 25 2008, 01:46 AM~9779692
> *dont waste your time looking at that shit street lifer posted i got 2 mxt9500 wit the amp to go wit it and that shit POUNDS in that bac of my cutlass i got a eq and cap hooked up its so much bass i dont know how to post pictures yet or i would show you one 15 would be more then enough
> *


 :nono:


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

no what compasator i dont know how to spell so what


----------

